# Wireless Charging Stations



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone use a wireless charging station? The cords on my nightstand get annoying, so I'm in the market for a wireless charging solution. Maybe something like the Scosche BaseLynx modular system. Primary needs are iPhone and Apple Watch, but being able to charge an iPad would be nice too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Apple MagSafe Duo is another option I'm considering. I don't think it looks as nice, but it would be more travel friendly.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

I use this on my nightstand and I like it. Packs up easy for travel too.

https://hardciderlabs.com/collections/wireless-charging/products/slicecharge-3-pro-edition


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought @touchofgrass thisiPhone/Watch Charging Stand for her phone and watch and she says she likes it. You do have to provide your own mag safe chargers.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

This is the one I've used for a couple of years now. I like that it is vertical so that when my watch is charging and in nightstand mode you can easily see the time, also messages on the phone, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VYGH78V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Mightyquinn, having to use your own MagSafe chargers is not a bad thing, especially for Apple Watch. I have a 3 in 1 stand similar to the one @coreystooks linked but it is noticeably slower to charge my watch than the OEM charger for my Series 6. I like to use the watch for sleep tracking AND fitness tracking purposes so charging the watch is a trade off. Every minute not on my wrist during the day affects tracking my fitness numbers, and charging overnight each night makes it useless as a sleep tracker. For me, charging while driving is a reasonable solution (This would normally yield about 70+ minutes of daily charge time.) but then again, I like having Siri on my wrist and occasionally the subtle haptic cues for navigation vs. Siri hollering at me to make a left across 4 lanes of traffic jam are nice too. (Especially with passengers.)

@Ware, I thought this wireless stuff was supposed to uncomplicate charging. :lol: :bd:

If you're not bothered by charging the watch overnight, the 3 in 1 stands work well. I run my Phone, Watch, and AirPods on it regularly. Probably not going to work with a full-size iPad, but I'd be ok with an independent solution for that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lots of options. I ordered the Apple MagSafe Duo. I like that it's a one cord solution and it folds up nice and compact for travel. The stands are nice, but unfortunately I can't see we'll enough to benefit from nightstand mode. I have to either pick up my glasses or my phone, so I'm used to just picking up my phone to look at it.


----------

